# off flavor/smell in dry cured meat



## susanne (Dec 23, 2016)

Hi all,
I have tried my hand at dry curing ham. I had a pig butchered and read any number of recipes and instructions until I found the common ground. And I had no problems with spoilage or anything like that and the product is edible, but the taste leaves quite a bit to be desired. Especially the fat layer has absorbed/developed flavors/smells that are not spoilage, but still not good.
Does anyone have any tips on how to avoid that? Short of moving to Parma for their air, that is :)
I am in Missouri and in order to have temperature control I did the curing and the drying in a fridge.
Thanks!
Susanne


----------



## crankybuzzard (Dec 23, 2016)

Welcome to SMF!

Now, you say you did the curing and drying in a refrigerator.  Just a standard gotta keep the beer cold frig, or a frig that is temperature and humidity controlled?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 23, 2016)

What cut was it? How long was it dried? Other stuff in tbe fridge during the drying? Fridge is not ideal for drying meats. It might sound counterintuitive but the air is too dry and leads to case hardening. Does the fat taste rancid, or something that was picked up?


----------

